# auto start service



## chetan (May 28, 2020)

MySQL-server and tomcat service manually start, stop, and restart work fine bun not auto start in ghost-BSD in startup
 /etc/rc.conf    

```
kldload_nvidia="nvidia-modeset"
rc_parallel="NO"
root_rw_mount="NO"
sendmail_enable="NONE"
sendmail_submit_enable="NO"
sendmail_outbound_enable="NO"
sendmail_msp_queue_enable="NO"
devfs_system_ruleset="devfsrules_common"
kld_list="linux linux64 cuse /boot/modules/amdgpu.ko /boot/modules/radeonkms.ko>
ntpd_sync_on_start="YES"
vboxservice_flags="--disable-timesync"
ifconfig_re0="SYNCDHCP"
wlans_iwm0="wlan0"
ifconfig_wlan0="WPA SYNCDHCP"
keymap="us.kbd"
hostname="chetan-ghostbsd-pc"
mysql_enable="YES"
sshd_enable="YES"
tomcat9_enable="YES"
```
how can i do ?


----------



## George (May 28, 2020)

Check the MySQL logfile, and/or dmesg.


----------

